# HTC service reps have been given the “OK”



## xrstoy1 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know that a Q3 release of Gingerbread for the HTC Thunderbolt is sort of assumed at this point since they missed their Q2 deadline, but we wanted to point out that HTC service reps have been given the "OK" to spread the word. One of our readers reached out to express his concerns over the various problems with his device and received a response back that included word on the update:

&#8230;We will certainly pass along your concerns to the developers at HTC. We are working hard to address the issues you have mentioned with future updates for the device. We are excited to announce that the HTC Thunderbolt will receive the Gingerbread (Android 2.3) update in Q3 2011. Stay tuned for details as we get closer to the update availability&#8230;

Not surprising of course since we are already in Q3, but that should at least narrow it down to some time within the next 8 weeks. Uggh. And still no word on the original Incredible - we're thinking Q3 for it as well, though.

Cheers Todd!

So over on Droid life


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Im cyanogenmod on my thunderbolt running 2.3.5.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, GB is awesome over on CM land


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Another reason why AOSP is vastly superior than OEM bloaty crap


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just about every Sense ROM out there has a GB release...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> Just about every Sense ROM out there has a GB release...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


Yes but it is from a leaked build, that is somewhat buggy.

Also, I agree with basically everyone that AOSP > Anything the manufacturers put out. Since when it finally is released it will probably still be 2.3.4 when we are already running 2.3.5. Not that it makes a huge difference but to someone like me who always has to be updated to the latest and greatest it would irk me to no end.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't get me wrong, AOSP is great, half of the life of my DINC was spent running CM7. I just prefer Sense, that's all.

The new ROMs based off of the new leak are much more stable than the original GB leak based ROMs. Gingeritis 3D with Ziggy's kernel is pretty much stable from what I hear. I don't care for the Sense 3.0 elements, so I'm waiting for Gingeritis V1.2.1.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Yes but it is from a leaked build, that is somewhat buggy.
> 
> Also, I agree with basically everyone that AOSP > Anything the manufacturers put out. Since when it finally is released it will probably still be 2.3.4 when we are already running 2.3.5. Not that it makes a huge difference but to someone like me who always has to be updated to the latest and greatest it would irk me to no end.


Idk about that. On AOSP i dont get as good as battery life as i do on GB roms. WHen they release the froyo OTA..that gave me the BEST battery life. And it had sense. So when they finially release GB its gonna be great. AOSP still has a little ways to go.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I will mention based on that comment, that while my DINC ran CM7 for 1/2 of its life, the moment the official GB leak hit, I flashed it, and never went back. The battery life on CM7 didn't come anywhere close to the life on that GB leak.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki Forums


----------

